# Insulin pump questionnaire - help needed



## abirch (May 12, 2015)

I work for a company that specialises in the translation and testing of medical questionnaires. We need to make sure that questionnaires can be easily understood and mean the same thing to everybody, no matter which country they live in.

I am currently looking for 5 people who use an insulin pump to help with a questionnaire about how a pump affects daily living. Participants need to be native UK English speakers and aged over 18.

The questionnaire can be carried out over the phone and should take no more than 30 minutes. My deadline is quite tight for this project so ideally I would like to carry out the questionnaires by 14th May.

*Participants will be paid £16.*

The results will be anonymous - only age, occupation and gender will be reported back to the company.

If you are interested, please email me at info@anitabirch.com

Many thanks in advance for your help.

Anita Birch


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2015)

Approved.


----------



## trophywench (May 12, 2015)

Have volunteered !  LOL


----------



## trophywench (May 13, 2015)

PLEASE PUMPERS !!   Alison is struggling to get people to talk to - only 2 of us has volunteered.  

She sends you the questionnaire, it's a PDF with only 8 questions.  You specify a time for a phone call.  That takes a max of half an hour  - and we had a 'good' talk about the purpose of the questions, how I interpreted the questions etc.

I wasn't bothered about £16 frankly, I'd have done it for nowt it was that easy.


----------



## Annette (May 14, 2015)

Have just signed up for this - she has managed to put back her deadline so I am talking to her next week. I think she is still looking for younger people to join in.


----------



## abirch (May 15, 2015)

*Insulin pump questionnaire - thank you*

Hi
Many thanks to everyone who volunteered for the Insulin pump questionnaire and for all the useful input. I now have enough people.

Kind regards
Anita


----------

